# Mailserver



## Radhad (29. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mal ausprobieren einen Mailserver auf Open SuSe zu installieren. Kennt ihr welche? Was sind die Vor- & Nachteile? Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?



Gruß Radhad


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2006)

Da haettest Du aber sicher auch ueber die Suche was gefunden, denn das Thema Mailserver gab es hier nicht zum ersten Mal. 

Ich wuerde Dir hier zu Postfix raten, damit bin ich bisher immer bestens gefahren. Zusaetzlich kannst Du dann auch noch Procmail nutzen um diverse Filter (Spam, Viren) zu implementieren.


----------



## Radhad (3. Dezember 2006)

ICh habe jetzt mit dieser Anleitung einen Mailserver eingerichtet und mit qpopper einen pop3 Server laufen. Wie muss ich jetzt KMail einrichten, um die eMails zu empfangen? Und wo sehe ich, ob der Server die eMails abgeholt hat? Bisher sind nämlich noch alle Mails auf dem Demo-Web.de Account vorhanden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Dezember 2006)

Also der Mailserver selbst hat nichts damit Mails von irgendwo abzuholen, dazu kannst Du FetchMail nutzen.
KMail musst Du fuer localhost einrichten, mit den entsprechenden Userdaten, welche Du nutzt haengt natuerlich davon ab mit welchem lokalen User Du arbeiten willst.


----------



## Radhad (3. Dezember 2006)

OK, also ich habe die Benutzer root & Radhad, wobei ich natürlich Radhad nutzen will. Ich versuche mal fetchmail hiermit zu installieren.


----------



## Radhad (3. Dezember 2006)

Auf der seite von heise Open steht folgendes:

```
Um einen Benutzer zu authentifizieren, bedient sich der IMAP-Daemon eines SASL (Simple Authentication and Security Layer) genannten Frameworks [10]. In der OpenSuse-Standardkonfiguration greift der zuständige Hintergrundprozess saslauthd auf das systemeigene PAM (Pluggable Authentication Module) zu. Damit lässt sich das Passwort zur Anmeldung am Login-Prompt zur Authentifizierung von IMAP-Nutzern verwenden.

Das Systemkonto alleine reicht aber nicht – der Benutzer benötigt auch ein Postfach, in das der IMAP-Server die Mails legen kann. Das lässt sich mit Hilfe des Cyrus-IMAP-Administrationswerkzeugs cyradm einrichten. Wer dieses Werkzeug zu administrativen Zwecken nutzen darf, legt der Eintrag "admins" in der Datei /etc/imapd.conf fest. Vorgegeben ist hier "cyrus". Dieser Benutzer hat allerdings noch kein Login-Passwort. Daher muss man ihm erst einmal mit

passwd cyrus

eines zuweisen.
```

Aber ich bekomme die Meldung, dass der user cyrus nicht existiert. Und weiter heißt es, dass in der Datei /etc/imapd.conf unter "Admin" alle Benutzer mit Adminrechten stehen. bei mir steht aber nur General und Mapping ^^


----------



## Radhad (3. Dezember 2006)

hmm... ok, ich bin ein bisschen weiter, jetzt fehlt nur noch der letzte Schritt!!

die eMail werden von meinem Postfach geholt und mittel KMail kann ich eMails versenden. Aber wie komme ich an die heruntergeladenen eMail ran? Ich habe mal doe Einstellungen für eMails empfangen als Screenshot angefügt. Ich habe "Local inbox" gewählt.

Ich hoffe jemand kannst mir helfen 


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Radhad (5. Dezember 2006)

Weß denn keiner weiter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Dezember 2006)

Probier mal anstatt der "Local Mailbox" mal den lokalen POP3- oder IMAP-Server anzusprechen.


----------



## Radhad (5. Dezember 2006)

Und wie mach ich das am besten?

Muss ich in der Konfiguration des Mailserver auch dem Benutzer eine E-Mail Adresse zuweisen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2006)

Das machst Du in KMail. 

Der User hat automatisch die eMail-Addresse username@deinfqdn, ausser Du hast dem Mailserver einen anderen Namen verpasst.


----------

